# Pre-Heresy Imperial Guard



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Looking through the Horus Heresy Collections I notcied the IG in the book looked exactly like the Voyostans.
Doing the Luna Wolves The Guard is led by Hector Varvaras so all the little V's on the models work too  
Here is Hector Varvaras and Banner Bearer








The banner is a depiction of the Emporer of Man defeating death








Here is the Disipline Master great great grandfather to the Commissar


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Just asking a question but doesn't that banner signify the emperor fighting the forces of evil/chaos


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea thats what it represents when used with Vostrayons but can be used to represent any 'bady'

Nice work Eisehirn, loving the freehand letters on the banner.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the rhino for my Imperial Army


----------



## TheThousandthSon (Sep 30, 2010)

I was thinking of using old Razorbacks as Chimeras. You finished any more? Its quite hard to find someone else doing a PH Imperial army.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought they had chimera's back then?
But then again IA isn't my specialty


----------

